# Newbie fit question/Mongoose Cipressa?



## slowhandthebiker (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a long time mountain biker looking to do some road riding for cheap- already spent too much money on the mountain bikes!

Nashbar.com has a Mongoose Cipressa that looks nice enought and fits the buget @$600.

Anybody have other suggestions? I have no problem buying used. Feel free to send me your offers for used road bikes for sale in the Atlanta GA area!

Now the fit question:

I'm 5'7" and 1/2. I ride an 09 Cannondale Rush 3 Medium and find it very comfortable with factory stem (it's pretty short).

The Mongoose Cipressa has a top tube of 53.9cm in small, 56 in Medium. Seat tube is 47.5 small, 50 medium. Would either of these be a good fit?

Would love to go to my LBS but cost is an issue. Their bikes start at $1k.

Thanks!


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

slowhandthebiker said:


> Would love to go to my LBS but cost is an issue. Their bikes start at $1k.


There is only one bike shop in the Atlanta area?

You don't say what kind of road riding you want to do. Commuting, touring, racing? That makes a difference. I know there's at least one Performance shop in the Atlanta area. I would suggest you go there and see what they have. Performance sells GT bikes and they have quite a few that less than $1,000 and currently on sale according to the Performance website.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just because you visit a LBS doesn't mean you have to spend $1K there. 

Pick a LBS, wander around, maybe sit on a couple of road bikes - talk with an employee about a possible fitting. You might be able to work a deal. And some shops carry used bikes.


----------



## slowhandthebiker (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'll check out Performance. Their website has a GT comparably priced to the Mongoose Cipressa I'm interestred in.

I don't intend to race, commute, or do 100+ mile rides. I want to explore the less populated roads around Cobb county GA. I know I want a double drivetrain and will use clipless.

Still looking for fit advice for the Mongoose. Any thougts on this bike? Small or medium? Does anybody have experience with this bike?


----------



## slowhandthebiker (Jan 12, 2009)

Mongoose Cipressa:

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Road Bikes

GT GTR Series 3:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25796&subcategory_ID=3040

Opinions?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

slowhandthebiker said:


> Mongoose Cipressa:
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Road Bikes
> 
> ...


I looked quickly at the specs of both bikes, so take my opinion with a grain of salt, but I'd go with the Mongoose. The GT has Sora shifters (thumb shifter used to shift to a smaller cog) which will get the job done, but the Mongoose upgrades to Tiagra (works like 105/ Ultegra...) 

Because you're a noob (to road riding) and I think fit is so important, I hedge on giving sizing advice, but will say that the geo of the Mongoose has a longish TT, so for your height (and seeing as you're gonna be new to the road riding position) I think the small is the best bet. If on the off chance you feel a little cramped (in reach), you can always get a longer stem.

All that said, I think in the long run a fitting a a LBS is a good investment. After that's done, you'll have a much better idea on your fit requirements.


----------



## slowhandthebiker (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you very much! Exactly the advice I was looking for!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

slowhandthebiker said:


> Thank you very much! Exactly the advice I was looking for!


I just hope it's the _right_ advice.  
If you go for it, don't forget to use the coupon code for the 15% off (both Performance and Nashbar are offering it).
Good luck!


----------

